# Hello gang



## stankyleg (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm new to this forum. I'm not new to BB forums and lifting I'm a member at AM and PM. Thanks for having me.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 15, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*stankyleg* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## powerfulcapo (Jun 15, 2011)

yo!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## bigpapabuff (Jun 15, 2011)

welcome to the board


----------



## Fit_Qtie (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## vortex (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 16, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Thanks for joining


----------



## anabolicbody71 (Jun 16, 2011)

hello


----------



## primaryfitness (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## iron2 (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## powerhouse212 (Jul 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## stiphy (Jul 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## quick01 (Jul 22, 2011)

What's up, and welcome!


----------



## dubz (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## squigader (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey there! Welcome!


----------



## LovetaH19 (Aug 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## mr.mcgoo (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

hey


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Aug 2, 2011)

welcome


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

